# The world according to Reeco!



## rosebud4030 (Nov 3, 2010)

This might be a dumb question....but were you hand walking Reeco? I only ask because I do this as well and I rarely find people who do that. I just feel safer on the ground when I'm not in the arena lol.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

yes I was hand walking him, only because he is only 3 and not yet broken.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Reeco went out in the snow today!
He and his partner in crime harry had a wonderful time
So some photo's

































Harry


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Just moving a couple of posts over here if i didnt the later ones wouldnt make sense.

15/1/11
Today I was taking Reeco down to Sarah Challinor's for breaking. I'm also still ill so I had to quite litteraly drag myself out of bed,dose myself up with all manner of medications and hope and pray that I coulddrive 7.5 tons of lorry all the way there and back without hackking up my lungs

All was going well, Reeco travelling beautifully (as usual for him), me and a friend (who agreed to come with me) having a good laugh.
Then my trusty lorry who has never let me down in the 3 years i've had her, let me down! I came to a junction, put my foot on the clutch and NOTHING happend, my foot went straight to the floor. anyway we were close enough that I decided to continue on, I managed to get her into a gear (4th) and nursed her all the way to sarahs.

Luckily Reeco didnt seem distressed at all by me desperatly trying to get the **** thing into a gear (perticularly at junctions as lorry wont pull off in 4th but wont go faster then 20 in 3rd).

Sarah challinor and her Crew where brilliant, they got reeco inside and settled, made me and my friend a cup of tea and some cheese sandwiches and we had a good chat, watched sarah schooling some ponies, said hello to every horse on the yard (including Buck who wanted kisses).

Recovery man finaly arrived nearly 2 hours after he was called, and decided that it couldnt be fixed roadside (how he knew this I don't know as he didnt even other having a look underneath) and decided to tow it all the way back to my mechaninc in north wales. 

It was 8.30pm before I got home and had dinner! I left the yard at 11am!!
Have a killer headache and Tommorow I have got to do a hundred and one chores that I should have done this afternoon
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/pig-awful-day-75882/#ixzz1BfKio46Q
​


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Update: 23/1/11

Well I've heard from Sarah Challinor, the lady who is breaking Reeco for me. The work I've done on lunging him has not gone to waste and he lunges beautifully so they have gone onto longreining him.
They put long reins on him for the first time on the 19th (wednesday) and he did everything except turn himself inside out! threw all his toys out of the pram and spat his dummy out for good measure lol! Thankfully they just hung on and let him get it out of his system. Since that first session he has been as good as gold and is learning very very quickly!

They fully expect him to throw a tantrum the first time someone puts weight on him, but thats ok by them. Sarah will just ride it out and hopefully he will do the same as for the long reining!


----------

